# OBX Oregon Inlet Bonner Bridge Pier Fishing Report 12-3-21



## 55866 (Jul 16, 2021)

Fished the now-open Bonner Bridge Pier today. It's free, open 24/7, offers ample parking, has informative signage, plenty of trash bins, and clean facilities (port-a-Johns). The fishing pier is the former roadway (before the new Bonner Bridge was built and is now in use), so it's a two-lane, concrete roadway with metal railings. Those with mobility challenges and/or those who roll carts will find it easily accessible - the walkway from parking lot to pier is fully concreted with no pillars or wonky entrance areas to block your way. How to get there/park - take Rt 12 south toward Rodanthe, cross new Bonner Bridge, and as soon as you make landfall again, watch for left turn to Pea Island Rescue Station - that's you. Official info - Bonner Bridge Pier - Cape Hatteras National Seashore (U.S. National Park Service)

My opinion - the Bonner Bridge Pier is great fun, offering ample space and opportunity to fish, catch, and relax in relative privacy... as long as you don't feel pressured to take home a full cooler of fish. The old roadway piers/pillars below the bridge at the water are large and bulky (at least 10' wide?), creating separator spaces between fishable areas - you end up with about 20' of fishable, workable space which is AWESOME. Specifics on today's conditions and catches - fast-paced and consistent results. Sunny, 60s December afternoon with 55-degree water temps and low winds (steady 5kts with gusts to maybe 10). We fished between 11a and 4p with low tide around 1p. We caught a dozen sheepshead (biggest ~8"), a half-dozen black sea bass (biggest 5"), one baby summer flounder, some pinfish, and one shark (maybe spiny dog? snapped off at water; didn't get a good look). Had lots of activity on all rods/rigs, mostly noon-2. Most success was on homemade triple-hook bottom rig with a 1 oz weight and panfish long-shank aberdeens (gold - maybe #4?) with previously frozen shrimp and/or fresh bloodworms. Had secondary success on fishfinder rig with 2 oz weight and whole previously frozen finger mullet pitched out toward ocean side. Had terrible success with 1/0 hooks, salted bait, and fishing the bottom rigs anywhere besides right next to piers, or directly between piers. Caught 80% of fish on ocean side of bridge, and 20% on sound side of bridge - 100% of catches were about 1/3 of way out on bridge from land. Lots of snaggy-stuff on sound side.

Good luck to those who fish here in future!


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

55866 said:


> Fished the now-open Bonner Bridge Pier today. It's free, open 24/7, offers ample parking, has informative signage, plenty of trash bins, and clean facilities (port-a-Johns). The fishing pier is the former roadway (before the new Bonner Bridge was built and is now in use), so it's a two-lane, concrete roadway with metal railings. Those with mobility challenges and/or those who roll carts will find it easily accessible - the walkway from parking lot to pier is fully concreted with no pillars or wonky entrance areas to block your way. How to get there/park - take Rt 12 south toward Rodanthe, cross new Bonner Bridge, and as soon as you make landfall again, watch for left turn to Pea Island Rescue Station - that's you. Official info - Bonner Bridge Pier - Cape Hatteras National Seashore (U.S. National Park Service)
> 
> My opinion - the Bonner Bridge Pier is great fun, offering ample space and opportunity to fish, catch, and relax in relative privacy... as long as you don't feel pressured to take home a full cooler of fish. The old roadway piers/pillars below the bridge at the water are large and bulky (at least 10' wide?), creating separator spaces between fishable areas - you end up with about 20' of fishable, workable space which is AWESOME. Specifics on today's conditions and catches - fast-paced and consistent results. Sunny, 60s December afternoon with 55-degree water temps and low winds (steady 5kts with gusts to maybe 10). We fished between 11a and 4p with low tide around 1p. We caught a dozen sheepshead (biggest ~8"), a half-dozen black sea bass (biggest 5"), one baby summer flounder, some pinfish, and one shark (maybe spiny dog? snapped off at water; didn't get a good look). Had lots of activity on all rods/rigs, mostly noon-2. Most success was on homemade triple-hook bottom rig with a 1 oz weight and panfish long-shank aberdeens (gold - maybe #4?) with previously frozen shrimp and/or fresh bloodworms. Had secondary success on fishfinder rig with 2 oz weight and whole previously frozen finger mullet pitched out toward ocean side. Had terrible success with 1/0 hooks, salted bait, and fishing the bottom rigs anywhere besides right next to piers, or directly between piers. Caught 80% of fish on ocean side of bridge, and 20% on sound side of bridge - 100% of catches were about 1/3 of way out on bridge from land. Lots of snaggy-stuff on sound side.
> 
> ...


Great report and pics!


----------

